# 'I love money' on VH1



## luhly4 (Jul 6, 2008)

FINALLY, there's a new show with a bit of a different concept. The preview for this season looks pretty good, i'm most likely gonna keep up with it.

What'd you all think of the premiere? Worth watching in your opinion, or no?


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

i just stopped watching b4 it ended.i dont think ill keep up with it.

those people are so trashy.

lol


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 7, 2008)

Everyone on this show is a total trainwreck & IMO it is fabulous because of it


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 7, 2008)

I love all the trashy VH1 dating shows! I've kept up with Flavor of Love, I love NY, and Rock of Love, so hell yeah I'm going to watch it! Its all the people I love to hate acting crazy and ghetto! Fun tv!


----------



## harlem_cutie (Jul 7, 2008)

Sadly I will be watching. I just can't get enough of these nutcases


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 7, 2008)

omg this is my ALL TIME guilty pleasure! I like a lot of trashy reality shows but having them rolled up into ONE takes the cake hahaha...

I just love that the show is called I Love Money. Nothing lame like 'the gauntlet" or other name because at the end of the day they're all doing it for the $money$

On a final note, Mr. Boston makes me want to hurl! Hahaha gross!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant wait for all the DRAMAAAAAA!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_*omg this is my ALL TIME guilty pleasure! I like a lot of trashy reality shows but having them rolled up into ONE takes the cake hahaha...*

I just love that the show is called I Love Money. Nothing lame like 'the gauntlet" or other name because at the end of the day they're all doing it for the $money$

On a final note, Mr. Boston makes me want to hurl! Hahaha gross!_

 
lmao, i couldn't have said it better myself.

Heat really cracked me up when white boy chose mr.boston before him and when theyre interviewed or whatever he was all "mr. boston.. over me?" and picked his nose like mr.boston would. HAHA!

i'm lovin all the comments so far.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 7, 2008)

I have not seen the premiere yet (silly thing called a J-O-B to worry about) but I guarantee I will be watching every episode. I make no secret of the fact that I watch all those dating shows...they are hilarious.


----------



## Jennybella (Jul 7, 2008)

OMFG I love Entertainer,Heat & 12 pack lol I cant waittttttt to watch the rest of the series!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2008)

Haven't seen it yet but I'll defnitely keep up with the show. 
After I saw the preview clip where Pumkin had to do some type of spitting challenge, I knew it would be good.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 7, 2008)

After all the Flavor of Love Pt. 2 & 3, and Rock of Love Pt. 2 (I didn't mind I love New York Pt. 2 at all) I got really pissed because technically it's the same shit over and over... and they're so goddamn immature and annoying. BUT having all of these people put together in challenges to win money... I think it'll be quite enjoyable. I'm SO glad midget mac didn't get picked to be on a team, he's soo annoying.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2008)

Midget mac acted like a bitch!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 7, 2008)

I was glad to see Midget Mac leave. He was rude and I couldn't understand anything he said. He sounds like he has a bag of marbles in his mouth. I love Rodeo, I want her to win. I like Heather too! The men are pure comedy, but I like the Entertainer, he's such a slacker, but he does keep us entertained!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 8, 2008)

I cant wait to see the hookups! Omg and the fights.....this is so exciting to me LOL


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 8, 2008)

Heather and Rodeo kick so much ass. And omg! I love the Entertainer...he's so fucking funny. I feel for him because I'm moving out next year, hahaha! I hate that blonde bimbo asshole though, that think she's hot shit, taking her [cute] special dog out PARASAILING. Dumb broad.


----------



## pat (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL... this show had me crackin up the entire time.  I was SO GALD to see Midget Mac leave.  He was an ass for no reason and so obnoxious.  I liked him in I Love New York, but I dont know what happen to him...

Mr. Boston is hella funny. I think what Pumpkin was saying is true, he was sweating bullets when she busted him out for nutting while they were kissing. hahahahahahha 

I think I'll enjoy this show.  I just can't wait for "New York Goes to Hollywood" hahahahah


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 8, 2008)

I felt pretty bad for Boston, he seems like a super sweet guy, albeit a bit pervy! That dude didn't even ask her about their sex life, she ain't have to do all that...lol

and NY Goes to HW will kick so much ass. I kinda wish she didn't get a boob job. ;-;


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay, I finallt watched it. I can't wait for the DRAMA! 
I lol'd when MidgetMac was at the challenge and he said something no one could understand. 
I also laughed at the Jew-pact WhiteBoy and Mr.Boston made. 

I think New York looks so much better with the implants btw. Can't wait for her new show. I wonder if TailorMade will be on it. They're still together (*aka he's still kissing her ass*), right?


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 9, 2008)

hopefully there will be some good fights!!  does anyone else find it funny that HOOPZ is on here and she won flava of love 1.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 9, 2008)

Megan is such a train wreck. "I want to help mentally-challenged dogs..."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sums it up for me. I was surprised that Beauty and the Geek wasn't brought up as much-she WON that. 

I am with you though on not being able to wait for NY goes to Hollywood.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 10, 2008)

I saw some of it and I think my IQ went down 10 points


----------



## KikiB (Jul 13, 2008)

Tonight's episode is absolutely hilarious. The challenge is based on FoL2 and the bed fight so they are jousting above water on a giant bed, using jousting sticks with flowers at either end. Mr. Boston has some funny commentary...and of course we all love Rodeo. Megan and Brandi do more than their share to send women back 50 years.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 13, 2008)

lmao @ heat & the entertainer during the challenge.. when they were exhausted and all. haha, the entertainer finally lets megan get a taste of her own medicine in next weeks episode!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 14, 2008)

Hahaha at the bikini massage! Mr. Boston provides the laughs for sure.


----------



## blackrose (Jul 14, 2008)

This is trash x10! But I'm enjoying it. I'm rooting for Heather and Destiny. I HATE Pumkin, Heat, and Boston. Ugh, especially pumkin though! Aah! I can't stand her! And I think Meghan is really pretty but I think she's beyond evil. The pretty on the outside, ugly on the inside saying comes to mine. I actually don't mind her though. Haha.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG, am I the only one that's pissed cos Pumpkin and Toasted Bread lied about having an eating disorder and faked a broken leg? Dude, no matter who sold you out or whatever on some dumb ass show...that's just wrong, dude. At least Nibbz was telling the truth when Toastee got outed...plus, who the fuck lies like that about an EATING DISORDER? That's just fuckin wrong.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 20, 2008)

Well see at least this week Boston played sick...and it was seemingly legit. 

I won't go into too much detail about this week'e episode but Chance throws the entire mission and the wrong person definitely got sent home. Next week is going to be insane-the Stallionaires and Whiteboy start harassing Boston even more and there is the huge fight in the vault. It's the chicken catapult mission.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

Spoiler-ish:

I couldn't stop LOLing when I found out the challenge!!!
MR.boston and chance? that couldve been hot...


----------



## lanslady (Jul 30, 2008)

I watch it knowing I'm going to laugh my ass off at the trainwreck about to ensue.  

I love Real, he is so damn sexy to me, his hair is gorgeous!  And Heather and Rodeo, God I hope one of them wins!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 30, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE I LOVE MONEY! With the exception of the Rock of Love shows, I didn't miss any of the other ones. I just love them, I don't know why. I like to watch the insanity. 

I adore quite a few people on that show. The Stallionares [Chance and Real], Rodeo, Hoopz, and Whiteboy. I would fuck the brains out of both of the last two. Hoopz, she's just fine and a half, plus she has an athletic body and a big ass. Whiteboy is just smooth as hell and he looks a lot like my husband, and they have similar personalities. Ya'll should see how mad my husband gets when I joke about having a threesome with him and whiteboy. "It would be like having two of you babe!" LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Divinity (Jul 30, 2008)

I got sucked in...damn VH1 AND you all know they are going to suck us in with 'New York goes to Hollywood'.  I don't know...I think it's just entertaining to watch these people...none of them are seemingly deserving of the money in my opinion.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

It only looks to get a lot crazier...Hoopz hooks up with Real, then hooks up with Whiteboy. I think Pumkin hooks up with The Entertainer. Megan will be polluting the show for awhile. Pumkin will be around for awhile too because there's the spitting championship which she is seen for, as is Real, Hoopz, and I believe Toastee. No idea on who goes soon though.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Man, am I was pissed to see Boston go. All that was just so messed up. And I love the Entertainer but hot damn he was dumb to let Megan stay.

And Real is just a pretty boy. His hair looks better than the weave I buy. I dunno if I should rape him or buy him a hair brush.

Heather and Rodeo = my favs. They're so real and bad ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am SO ready for NY Goes to HW. Its gonna be funny as hell.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 1, 2008)

Real reminds me of Rick James... lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanslady* 

 
_ 
I love Real, he is so damn sexy to me, his hair is gorgeous! And Heather and Rodeo, God I hope one of them wins!_

 
Real does have some pretty hair!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_ 
I adore quite a few people on that show. The Stallionares [Chance and Real], Rodeo, Hoopz, and Whiteboy. I would fuck the brains out of both of the last two. Hoopz, she's just fine and a half, plus she has an athletic body and a big ass. Whiteboy is just smooth as hell and he looks a lot like my husband, and they have similar personalities. Ya'll should see how mad my husband gets when I joke about having a threesome with him and whiteboy. "It would be like having two of you babe!" LMAOOOOOOOO_

 
I like Chance and Real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoopz is super pretty, even tough she may annoy me, I cant deny that shes gorgeous. Everytime I see Whiteboy I think of when I saw him at Boston Market near my house. It was pretty cool lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone see the latest episode? The crying contest.

When Pumpkin put the pepper in her eyes I couldn't stop laughing. C'mon! Whether it's pepper or baby powder, you should never put powdery-stuff in your eye!!!

And I found it pretty funny when Real said in his interview: "I've been bamboozled"

Haha! Who says that?!!?!!?!?!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Anyone see the latest episode? The crying contest.

When Pumpkin put the pepper in her eyes I couldn't stop laughing. C'mon! Whether it's pepper or baby powder, you should never put powdery-stuff in your eye!!!

And I found it pretty funny when Real said in his interview: "I've been bamboozled"

Haha! Who says that?!!?!!?!?!_

 
What a dummy. Shes so stupid. She makes me sick

I love Real I'm glad hes still there, even though he could have tried a litttle harder to stay there

I love how people act so high and mighty once they are in charge of who goes home (i forget title they have is it paymaster? thats lame lol) Toastee gets on my DAMN nerves, her voice kills me. Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## sofabean (Aug 9, 2008)

Toastee looks like she's 12. she needs to go home with her betraying self.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 11, 2008)

i've missed last weeks episode, and i'm just now catching tonights premiere.

*******SPOILER********



even though i wasn't really in on what was going on, i can't believe pumpkin sent chance home. she makes me mad.. i don't like her and turning her back on the stallionaires makes me not like her even more.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

This definitely makes it interesting, next week is good because the Gold Team turns on Hoopz. Looks like The Entertainer is Paymaster, and he just LAYS into her. 

I am SO glad that Pumkin did what she did. I hated the Stallionaires and Pumkin definitely took the riskier of the two moves...which is going to be really interesting. It certainly makes for better television when you make that kind of risky move, but I think she was thinking ahead, because when it gets to the individual level you want to have taken out some of those stronger people. Not to mention that Chance has proven himself to be a bit of a liability in the team challenges, but when you get to individual he WOULD be a threat. Yeah you have Real and Whiteboy and Hoopz gunning for you, but you also have your little alliance and you have the support of 12 Pack, who has been gunning for a Stallionaire from the getgo. I really think that the wildcards are going to be Heather, 12 Pack, and Frank (The Entertainer). In a coming episode Frank hooks up with Pumkin, Rodeo fights with Brandi, and you have the Spit Olympics. 

The next episodes will be interesting-drama next week, then the week after it becomes individual challenges, and then Spit Olympics, which we all know Pumkin is there for. Also Real, Hoopz, and Whiteboy stay around for awhile because Hoopz has a dinner date with Real.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 11, 2008)

Did anybody else think Chance and Real were seriously gonna beat Pumkin's ass?  I feared for her safety for a minute.  

I can't say I disagree with her voting him off; why would she keep a strong player?  Regardless of an alliance, people shouldn't be so fucking stupid and naive to trust alliances.  There's a quarter of a mil on the line; NOBODY is safe regardless of who you think was your friend before the game started!!!
However, I am getting pretty sick of looking at Brandi C's joker mouth and clown tits.  She's got a good strategy though; act like an idiot and nobody will vote you off because they think you suck lol.  I wonder if she's doing that on purpose lol, maybe she'll surprise us all at the end and just whoop ass and win the whole thing.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 11, 2008)

See I actually did think that one of them would have physically beat her. I think that dealing with those clowns was a breeze compared to dealing with the FoL girls, namely Hottie and New York. 

I am tired of Brandi, and no I don't think that she'll pull anything off. I have a feeling that she will go fairly soon into the individual events. The thing you can't count out though is the fact that this is very similar to the Real World/Road Rules challenges...where part of the strategy for the winning teams is to keep some weaker players on the losing teams and send threats home. That's the thing with these reality competitions-it isn't, for the most part, about who is the best competitor. Toastee could potentially be one of the best people on her team because yes, she may not be the most athletic one of the bunch, but most challenges aren't about pure athletics, and she has done a better job than pretty much anyone at playing the people-which can be a bigger game in and of itself. You can tell that she truly wants to win and don't be surprised to see her go farther.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 11, 2008)

I AM SO FREAKING PISSED.

I could really care less about the game or the show over all, I just think Chance is hilarious.

If any of you have any sort of OnDemand program for your cable you should watch the extras for I Love Money. There's this one with Chance and Brandi and it's the funniest thing I've seen in a very long time.

I was very angry that Pumkin played them, but you have to expect it. People do crazy shit when money is involved LOL I thought she was going to get her ass beat.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Pumpkin getting in trouble with Real/ Whiteboy. That would be very entertaining.
As smart as it was to eliminate Chance, I will miss him. He was hilarious.

Oh, and the Entertainer is really creepy. I remember Sister Patterson said he was a sexual pervert and I'm pretty sure it's true now. 
I'm sure he des it for show, but whenever he's getting interviewed and he starts yelling stuff like, " Oh, if anyone betrays me... I WILL MAKE THIS EXPERIENCE A LIVING HELL!!!" It freaks me out. D:

And one last random thing:
For some reason I really want to do Brandi C's makeup. She just has the kind of face I want to put a ton of makeup on. 

AND... Damn, Megan has a nice body! I'm kinda jealous.

Okay, I'm done now!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 17, 2008)

Spoiler about tonight:

Apparently Megan is paymaster, Green team wins, Hoopz and Rodeo are in the bottom. At the power outing, Megan makes the people talk to her dog. Rodeo goes home.

Also the episode 2 weeks from now features the Pole Rider challenge, where the final 8 have to hang onto a stripper pole that is above water for as long as possible-first to fall is automatically bounced.


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 21, 2008)

I always watch this show, I can't wait to watch this Sunday there are no more teams.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

The first mission is basically throwing these throwing stars at dummies representing each of the contestants...and when you get three, you are eliminated. The first three eliminated go into the box, and the winner is Paymaster. I like it this way because it is all about how good someone is at the mission-although a mission like this I would not be surprised to see Whiteboy or Real or Hoopz in the box.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG! I can't wait for tomorrow!! There will be 2 shows for the price of one! I love how the next challenge is spitting!! Pumpkin will def take the cake on that one!

Brandi C is such a ditz!

GOSH! Thank goodness Rodeo is off! She is so haggard!! Although, I loved her on Rock of Love... they always made fun of her laugh. It was classic.

Megan just needs to go flaunt herself somewhere else! She needs to go!

I love Entertainer... He was one of my favorites in I Love New York. The episode where his parents came and his mom was fighting with New York’s Sister Patterson, was hilarious! Especially when she called Sister Patterson a transvestite and she told Entertainers mom she looks like she's wearing a beavers ass on her head! LOL  Oh man... these shows are just hilarious. It is so funny watching these F'd up people!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

So they decided not to do the doubleheader! Grr! Anywhoo, today Toastee was Paymaster. Whiteboy, The Entertainer, and 12-Pack were in the box. I think it was obvious who went home based on teasers for upcoming episodes, because two of the three were seen hooking up with assorted females. 

Next week is the Spit Olympics, which is a lot of spitting (length, accuracy) but also features a very distraught Heather who Megan says is looking for friends anywhere she can find them, and Heather is also not thrilled that her only ally is Frank, who is public enemy number 1...but definitely does stick around.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 24, 2008)

The doubleheader will air @ 9 & 10pm tonight. They only aired 1 of them this morning


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

No, VH1 changed it-if you go to the I Love Money page, it shows that Episode 9-Spit Olympics-airs next Sunday, not tonight...it just shows tonight's episode airing at 9, and then 10:30, after Brooke Knows Best.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

^^^^^I know!! I noticed they only have one show scheduled for tonight. I had to think for a second... I thought I was wrong but I guess not.

That stinks! I was looking forward to watching 2 episodes! Oh well.
THe one they played this morning is the same as the one tonight. They always do that for some reason. Whatever is in the slot for 9 or 10 they will play in the morning. I always found that to be a bit odd!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

It's something that VH1 has done for a long time, for everything but the finales...


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea, cuz I always remember watching ROck of Love the first & second season and Scott Baio in the mornings


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

We got a new DVR box on Friday for HDtv and I forgot to re-schedule all my recordings so now I have to wait til later to watch


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Ugh! I'm pissed! I recorded it but it was The CHO Show! Grrr!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's what VH1 has to say about this next week's episode:

In the most disgusting challenge yet, The Spit Olympics, the competition heats up and the worst person for the job of paymaster lands in the coveted seat. Drunk with power, the paymaster makes demands that no one in the house can or will meet. A secret deal is made between to of the most unlikely people, as the rest of the house conspires to get rid of the current paymaster. At the power outing two contestants turn up the heat in a last ditch effort to keep themselves in the game. Tempers flare at elimination as a long-standing alliance crumbles forever. 

So speculation:

Paymaster-The Entertainer
Secret Deal-Entertainer/Pumkin
Elimination-One of the girls (Megan, Toastee, or Brandi)


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Here's what VH1 has to say about this next week's episode:

In the most disgusting challenge yet, The Spit Olympics, the competition heats up and the worst person for the job of paymaster lands in the coveted seat. Drunk with power, the paymaster makes demands that no one in the house can or will meet. A secret deal is made between to of the most unlikely people, as the rest of the house conspires to get rid of the current paymaster. At the power outing two contestants turn up the heat in a last ditch effort to keep themselves in the game. Tempers flare at elimination as a long-standing alliance crumbles forever. 

So speculation:

Paymaster-The Entertainer
Secret Deal-Entertainer/Pumkin
Elimination-One of the girls (Megan, Toastee, or Brandi)_

 
Well, if your prediction is correct... Hopefully Megan will go... she sux.. lol.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 1, 2008)

Megan didn't go...it was Heather who left tonight. Kinda figured her time was running short. The next episode is in two weeks...and it is basically hang onto a stripper pole in the air as long as possible, and first person who drops gets their check voided. It seems like Hoopz is Paymaster, either her or Real...because she is at a table with both Brandi and Megan, who expose the alliance...and let's just say there is all-out war that ensues with punches, cursing, and drinks and food being thrown. 

There is a future challenge called "You Booze, You Lose", and the people still around are Whiteboy, Pumkin, Hoopz, and Real. Also Pumkin and Entertainer do hook up-Entertainer says "She kept on saying that she wanted to have sex, and when I woke up the next morning if there was a gun by my bed...". Whiteboy then goes with Hoopz in a later episode, and it looks like they both end up in the box on a future mission. Also another future mission has them on this mid-air contraption of sorts that isn't the bed.


----------



## preciouscharm (Sep 1, 2008)

After the spitting challenge (gross) I dont think ill be watching this anymore


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2008)

*SPOILER ALERT!!!*

Wow, that was a cold move, Entertainer! That was ice cold...

The Spit Olympics was so nasty! Green milk?! 
I like how they had some dude with a surgical mask and a tool belt (i think), measuring the spit like he had trained several years for that one task. Everything had to be precise.. I mean they take this REALLY seriously. 

Man, if only Heather was still there for the stripper pole challenge.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 1, 2008)

Honestly, in next episode's fight, I am Team Toastee-not only is she the least annoying of the four girls, but if she were to win, the money would go to good use. Pumkin just wants to get implants and other things, Brandi wants "to build a Barbie dream house in the Hills", and then we all know Megan...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

Toastee is one lyin bitch...I missed an episode so I'm sad that Heather's gone because I wanted either her or 12 Pack to win [hence my sadness]. I really don't think any of them deserve a damn thing!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 4, 2008)

It was really weird to see Heather on this show... she didn't get much "air time". It seemed like she was just on the back-burner this show. Compared to Rock Of Love... she was ALL OVER that show~!

Entertainer really made a bold move with kicking her off! I can't believe he did that... Megan's stupid skank-a$$ just keeps getting her way! I have a feeling she will win this. UNFORTUNATELY!  I just really can't stand her! Entertainer definitely should've sent her home! That was stupid.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh ya... I almost forgot...  Did anyone see the Sharon Osborn commercial for "Charm School - Rock of Love"?  LOL... I absolutely had a ball watching Charm School for the Flava Flave girls... Only because it was so ridiculous! Fun to watch other skank-biznitches drama.

I can't wait to watch Charm School, Rock of Love.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 4, 2008)

Not yet but I cannot wait...Sharon Osbourne is always fun to watch, and seeing all the RoL girls...


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 4, 2008)

He was stupid to send Heather home cause that was the only one who would not send him home. Now he is sure to go home real soon!!! Megan needs to go home!!!!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Did anybody else think Chance and Real were seriously gonna beat Pumkin's ass? I feared for her safety for a minute. 

I can't say I disagree with her voting him off; why would she keep a strong player? Regardless of an alliance, people shouldn't be so fucking stupid and naive to trust alliances. There's a quarter of a mil on the line; NOBODY is safe regardless of who you think was your friend before the game started!!!
However, I am getting pretty sick of looking at Brandi C's* joker mouth* and clown tits. She's got a good strategy though; act like an idiot and nobody will vote you off because they think you suck lol. I wonder if she's doing that on purpose lol, maybe she'll surprise us all at the end and just whoop ass and win the whole thing._

 






JOKER MOUTH!!!!!! That's WTF her mouth looks like! LMAO, I've been trying to think of a name to call her funky-ass looking lips w/ that stupid teeny piercing in her Cupid's Bow! Ha ha, that just made my night!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm STILL laughin about Joker Mouth, I dunno why it's so funny to me!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Because it is so true lol.They need to get rid of Brandi so that we don't have to look at that damn joker mouth anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love how you came up with that.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay so episode after next, a player quits. It will be interesting to see who it is, but I have a feeling it's Toastee-because she isn't seen in a ton of future episodes.


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 8, 2008)

was it not on Sunday??? hmm I didnt see it


----------



## KikiB (Sep 8, 2008)

^VH1 was off the air technically because of the VMA's.

Here's what VH1 had to say:

It gets more intense as the 8 remaining money lovers find out that the loser of the next challenge will be eliminated on the spot. Clinging to stripper poles for dear life, one will triumph and become Paymaster, but one will walk away wet and penniless. With a second elimination looming, desperate times call for desperate measures Backstabbing, food fighting, and a dash of romance collide in one of the most exciting and bizarre episodes yet.

Also about the quitter-some people are saying that it could be Real, because the rumour is that Hoopz allies with Whiteboy and they all try and get Real out-and he ends up quitting.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 14, 2008)

OH MAH GAHD!

[IF YOU'RE WAITING FOR THE EVENING SHOWING DON'T READ ANY FURTHER!!!]

That was a good episode. Two people gone in one night? Then that twist at the end? Will it be Pumkin or Toastee? IDK We're [dh and I] are thinking it's Toastee.

LOL Glad to see Brandi C go, but I felt kinda bad for the Entertainer because he had to back to live with his parents, I was sort of rooting for him even though he's fucking annoying.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Oh ya... I almost forgot... Did anyone see the Sharon Osborn commercial for "Charm School - Rock of Love"? LOL... I absolutely had a ball watching Charm School for the Flava Flave girls... Only because it was so ridiculous! Fun to watch other skank-biznitches drama.

I can't wait to watch Charm School, Rock of Love._

 
I cant wait for that! Its like...a guilty pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_OH MAH GAHD!

[IF YOU'RE WAITING FOR THE EVENING SHOWING DON'T READ ANY FURTHER!!!]

That was a good episode. Two people gone in one night? Then that twist at the end? Will it be Pumkin or Toastee? IDK We're [dh and I] are thinking it's Toastee.

LOL Glad to see Brandi C go, but I felt kinda bad for the Entertainer because he had to back to live with his parents, I was sort of rooting for him even though he's fucking annoying._

 
I think it will be Toastee gone...on the preview for the next show, Im pretty sure the only one I didnt see was her. Thank GOODNESS, she is so damn annoying. I hate Toastees voice and face....just irritating. Alliances are dumb, because in the end, everyone will end up going against eachother anyways. DUH...even whiteboy real and hoopz...like you ALL cant win, so whats the point with the alliances? Itd be crazy if everyone was against everyone and you didnt have a clue WHO would be eliminated next...

Thank god you know who left. I didnt like her or the other one that stayed. real does NOT love Hoopz...how can you love someone you only "sort of" know? That was fake..I think it was all for the show. Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 15, 2008)

I liked this episode because I got to see White Boy smile LOLOLOL

[I think I've said this already but] I adore him and he looks a lot like my DH so my heart always flutters when he comes on the screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoopz had me crackin up. It probably was fake but I still think Hoopz wasn't in on it. 

I wish a Pumkin/Toastee vs. Megan/Brandi C all out BRAWL would have gone down. That's the only thing I dislike about these "reality" shows, you can't box it out without getting kicked off LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I liked this episode because I got to see White Boy smile LOLOLOL

[I think I've said this already but] I adore him and he looks a lot like my DH so my heart always flutters when he comes on the screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoopz had me crackin up. It probably was fake but I still think Hoopz wasn't in on it. 

I wish a Pumkin/Toastee vs. Megan/Brandi C all out BRAWL would have gone down. That's the only thing I dislike about these "reality" shows, you can't box it out without getting kicked off LOL_

 
I like white boys smile too. I cant believe I freaking met him. I should have took his number, but my ex had gotten his number instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wish they could fight too. They should just have everyone sign a release form before the show...Id love to see some REAL fights man!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I like white boys smile too. I cant believe I freaking met him. I should have took his number, but my ex had gotten his number instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wish they could fight too. They should just have everyone sign a release form before the show...Id love to see some REAL fights man!!!_

 
White Boy was going to be in DC last month and I wanted to go but I couldn't, plus, I don't think hubby would allow it LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha thats too bad! Actually, the funny thing is: me and my ex were arguing. So we went to Boston market for dinner, all mad at eachother..we had to leave because the chicken wasnt done. So we went to the one by my house instead, and we are getting ready to order, and who walks in?? Dum dum dum....white boy! lol...me and my bf were trying to place who it was, we couldnt remember at first but we knew it was vh1. This was back when he has JUST done the NY show though...he was nice, down to earth....same as he is on TV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everybody in Boston Market tried to get up and get his autograph after we talked to him and broke the ice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So girrl just go to your local Boston market, who knows who could walk in


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i think Real just wants his own ''whatever of love'' dating show.he knew hoopz woouldnt say yes.that was so dumb.he wanted to look desperate.


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 19, 2008)

I love this show.  It is pure entertainment and takes my mind off of all the craziness our world is in!!!


----------



## carandru (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually only watched this last episode b/c I refuse to watch that garbage.... ha ha, but when nothing else is on tv and you can't find the remote... what else will you do? (yea, I was being extra lazy)...

I think the Real thing was definitely some sort of fake set up... But I was wondering why would Hoopz say something like "you know I have to take care of things at home, why wouldn't you wait to ask?"....   Or maybe she said something else cuz I wasn't really paying attention lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_i think Real just wants his own ''whatever of love'' dating show.he knew hoopz woouldnt say yes.that was so dumb.he wanted to look desperate._

 

YOU MUST BE PSYCHIC!!!

I saw a promo for "*Real Chance at Love*". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wow, when will these vh1 reality spin-off shows end?

I'm excited to see who wins I Love Money.


----------



## carandru (Oct 6, 2008)

Omg, that chance/real reality show is going to be wayyyyy too much!!  To take the words from crunk and disorderly, way too much tang going on.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought Whiteboy handled him self really well at the end.

He made a great comment about how he stayed true to himself through the game. That he didnt lie, or cheat anyone.

and I thought about it and it was true. He did have an alliance but he managed to just support them and not vote for them.

Meagan is such a reality whore (Beauty and the Geek, Rock of Love, I Love Money) and she was a backstabber on all three. Wonder what show she will be on next?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay HOOPZ! I would have been happy in either case, but I'm really happy that she won because I can't knock a young woman wanting to take care of her family.

White Boy had me and my husband bursting at the seems when he was trying to remember the order and he said something like "my recreational activities are really not helping me right now" I was weeeeeeak!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

That ending was lame.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 9, 2008)

Winning 250 grand is a giant step up from winning the heart of Flavor Flav, eh Hoopz???


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw the preview last night for the Rock of Love Charm School. Megan and Brandi C are on it.

Oh brother.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 10, 2008)

Hehehehe I'm so excited about "A Real Chance at Love" and "Rock of Love Charm School" 

I LOVE VH1 REALITY SHOWS! lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Hehehehe I'm so excited about "A Real Chance at Love" and "Rock of Love Charm School" 

I LOVE VH1 REALITY SHOWS! lol_

 
Mee too!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 13, 2008)

The reunion show wasn't as juicy and exciting as I would've liked.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 14, 2008)

Entertainer & 12 Pack have sleepovers? looolz


----------

